

The EPA Caused a Huge Toxic Spill Now Streaming Toward Lake Powell - pmorici
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericmack/2015/08/09/the-epa-caused-a-huge-toxic-spill-now-streaming-toward-lake-powell/

======
laveur
I take issue with the way this article's title. From all the other places
including say NPR they said this was caused from a mining operation.... I
don't see how the EPA could have "Caused" this. Generally isn't it their job
to protect the environment?

~~~
greenyoda
Quote from the article:

 _" A toxic plume of one million gallons of untreated wastewater accidentally
released by U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) workers from a closed
mine upriver in Silverton, Colorado last Wednesday is to blame for the Animas’
dramatically different hue from its normal color."_

So, EPA workers released the wastewater. It was an accident, so presumably the
water wouldn't have been released if the EPA workers had done something
differently (or not done anything at all). Thus, why is it inaccurate to say
that the problem was caused by the EPA?

 _" Generally isn't it their job to protect the environment?"_

Yes, but that doesn't mean that they can't do harm to the environment when
they screw up.

------
pmorici
Got to wonder how this will effect the ongoing water shortage in the west.

